# Stable roof replacement needed



## Honey08 (23 October 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions for someone who could replace a roof on my wooden stables?  NE Manchester area.  Block of 4 stables.

Also has anyone replaced a roof - could you give me an idea of what you paid?


----------



## LHIS (25 November 2018)

Does it require new timbers or just a new lining?  If the latter I got a local handy man to do mine.  I bought the onduline myself and just paid him for his time fitting them.


----------



## Honey08 (11 December 2018)

Hi, sorry for the slow response, i didnt notice this.  It just needs the lining.  Do you remember where you got the onduline from?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 December 2018)

We got onduline from Wickes.


----------



## LHIS (12 December 2018)

Travis perkins


----------



## D66 (12 December 2018)

If the old roof is asbestos it will need proper disposal.  Also don't let people walk on it, it can be quite brittle.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2018)

I have been told by 'someone who knows' that rather than taking asbestos down, with all the associated risks,  and bureaucracy, you can 'sandwich' it between 2 layers of something else, probably wood and then finish your roof with the onduline on top.


----------



## Honey08 (12 December 2018)

Its not asbestos, its only 12 years old.

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## D66 (12 December 2018)

Thatâ€™s a relief.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 December 2018)

When you say it only needs the lining, do you mean just the onduline needs replacing?

This was our bigger field shelter going up 12 years ago, the onduline is over waterproof osb boarding. It's lasting very well.


----------



## Honey08 (14 December 2018)

The onduline has nothing underneath, apart from the joists.  It just seems to have lost its "waterproofness".  It had a lot of snow last year to deal with.  It seems to have warped and doesnt look flat.  Water now pools in the concave bits.  i think if we got snow it would collapâ˜¹ï¸


----------



## Red-1 (15 December 2018)

I think that is the trouble with Onduline. It is economical but it does sag, especially if it is not supported underneath. 

Ours is straight onto the joists, but they are very close together and it is still OK 8 years after installation. They last a lot shorter  time if the joists are further apart.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 December 2018)

Our stable roofs are mostly boarded, only one is onduline and that one is not in use atm but our neighbours have all onduline.  When they replaced the roof recently they boarded it and then put onduline on top, to avoid the condensation that they had found occurred previously.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 December 2018)

I've seen saggy onduline roofing when out and about. This is a random pic lifted from t'internet, but like this except worse.


 Onduline does need to be well supported, can you run to a lining layer when you re roof? The osb lining has the double benefit of improving insulation, as PaS says, and also giving more support - see how close the battens are in the pic of our field shelter going up. I've been pleased with all our roofing - we now have have an L shaped stable block and another field shelter constructed by the same company and in a similar way.


----------



## Honey08 (16 December 2018)

Thanks.  out of interest, which firm did you use?. I may need a field shelter putting up in the near future.

Im not sure that i want to use onduline this time.  Im not impressed generally.  Even supported it would have lost its waterproof and the supporting  wood would have got wet too..


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 December 2018)

My stables and field shelters are from Withington Hill Stables in the High Peak, I've been dealing with them for over 30 years and they're great to deal with. I now have the Excel range, which is the poshest of their 3 stable/shelter ranges, but our original field shelter was from their basic range and it lasted very well for 20 years til we removed it to make way for the new stable block. They are strong and practical buildings. They do offer a number of different roofing options, so you can choose exactly what you want. 

https://www.withingtonhill.co.uk/


----------



## whiteflower (16 December 2018)

Honey08 said:



			Thanks.  out of interest, which firm did you use?. I may need a field shelter putting up in the near future.

Im not sure that i want to use onduline this time.  Im not impressed generally.  Even supported it would have lost its waterproof and the supporting  wood would have got wet too..
		
Click to expand...

We have replaced our onduline on shelters and stables with fibre cement sheeting. I love it. Doesn't need lining underneath, looks really smart with the finials and apex and doesn't move at all in wind. It's not noisy when it rains like metal sheeting. It's much harder than onduline so doesn't sag. I will eventually do all our buildings in it. You also have a choice of colours. With a useful husband and a few of his mates they managed to do it themselves so not too difficult to do using the special fixings and by the time you have put boards under onduline the price is only marginally more expensive


----------

